# Home grown tomatoes



## applecruncher (Sep 10, 2015)

A friend gave me some home grown tomatoes the other day. YUM!  So good. Those store bought ones can't compare.  I'm gonna try to get to one of the Farmer's Markets this weekend and get some more.


----------



## RadishRose (Sep 10, 2015)

Lucky you AC! Native tomatoes are the best by far. My favorite sandwich is a tomato sandwich with mayo, salt & pepper. 

The supermarket I go to sells tomatoes in season from a nearby farm, thankfully. no hothouse.


----------



## Shirley (Sep 10, 2015)

[h=2]Guy Clark - Homegrown Tomatoes Lyrics[/h]

Ain't nothin' in the world that I like better
Than bacon & lettuce & homegrown tomatoes
Up in the mornin' out in the garden

Get you a ripe one don't get a hard one
Plant `em in the spring eat `em in the summer
All winter with out `em's a culinary bummer
I forget all about the sweatin' & diggin'
Everytime I go out & pick me a big one

Homegrown tomatoes homegrown tomatoes
What'd life be without homegrown tomatoes
Only two things that money can't buy
That's true love & homegrown tomatoes

You can go out to eat & that's for sure
But it's nothin' a homegrown tomato won't cure
Put `em in a salad, put `em in a stew
You can make your very own tomato juice
Eat `em with egss, eat `em with gravy
Eat `em with beans, pinto or navy
Put `em on the site put `em in the middle
Put a homegrown tomato on a hotcake griddle

If I's to change this life I lead
I'd be Johnny Tomato Seed
`Cause I know what this country needs
Homegrown tomatoes in every yard you see
When I die don't bury me
In a box in a cemetary
Out in the garden would be much better
I could be pushin' up homegrown tomatoes


----------



## applecruncher (Sep 10, 2015)

> tomato sandwich with mayo, salt & pepper.



k:


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 10, 2015)

We grow our own tomatoes too...much more delicious than store bought ones !! 

I don't like _cooked_ tomatoes but the nicest sandwich in the whole world for me is just one slice of toasted granary seeded wholemeal bread.., with  tomatoes  that have just been just  slightly warmed, sliced onto the toast with just salt, freshly ground black pepper  and a thin spread of Mayo.....Heaven!!layful:


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 10, 2015)

Never heard that  before Shirley....cute song...


----------



## Shirley (Sep 10, 2015)

Is it a sin to eat home grown tomato, bacon and lettuce sandwiches?   If it is, Lord forgive me my many sins.


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 10, 2015)

LOL...that's ain't no sin Shirleeeee....that's your key to heavens' gates... :lol:


----------



## applecruncher (Sep 25, 2015)

_INCREDIBLE

_Okay, I mentioned someone gave me some home grown tomatoes on 9/7. I thought I'd eaten all of them but turns out I had one left (a big one). I thought surely it would have gone bad. I have been eating pieces of it this week and today I cut the last of it to put on a sandwich. STILL delicious anf fresh tasting....2 1/2 weeks later!


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 25, 2015)

Just had a Mustard  Ham and slightly warmed Ripe organic tomato sandwich ...yumm..


----------



## AZ Jim (Sep 25, 2015)

Love me them home grown "maters".....


----------



## SeaBreeze (Sep 25, 2015)

It's been years since I grew any veggies, but my husband is a tomato lover and I use to get around 4 plants going in the garden of Early Girls and Cherry tomatoes...he loooved to just walk around out there and eat them like apples, didn't have to wash off any poisons either.  They did taste good, I liked the cherry tomatoes in salads.


----------



## fureverywhere (Sep 25, 2015)

I grow them in pots so we only get maybe ten to fifteen for the season, but nothing like 'em!


----------



## Kadee (Sep 25, 2015)

We grow our own tomatoes in summer ,just planted a punnet last weekend of Roma tomatoes ,I call the shop bought toms plastic .....well I think you would get more flavour out of chewing a piece of plastic   I freeze any of excess whole and use them to make relish or just to add to casseroles ,sometimes  I make tomato supreme ( as I call it) ..Which is lightly fried chopped bacon, onion , celery ,seasoning then add tomatoes if I have plenty of toms I will make up a batch and freeze some for latter


----------



## Shalimar (Sep 25, 2015)

Ate the last of my cherry tomatoes for dinner. That is it until next summer.


----------



## QuickSilver (Sep 26, 2015)

I planted only two tomato plants this year and I had more tomatoes than we could eat..  I've made salsa with them several times.. and Spaghetti sauce.. Just this morning I've put another batch of sauce on the stove to cook.   I freeze it in portions for one dinner for us and we will have homemade pasta sauce all winter..  yum..


----------

